# Converting my AA Mini Maglite to LED



## Craig720 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd like to drag my AA Mini Maglite kicking and screaming into the 21st century by converting it into an LED light. Which conversion might be best:

The Opalec NewBeam LED Module for $20.95 or the TerraLUX MiniStar2 LED Replacement Bulb for $10.95?

Feel free to jump right on in with an opinion. I'm a bit confused on this one.

Also, are there any conversion kits for the 2-AAA Mini Maglite?


----------



## _mike_ (Oct 7, 2004)

Just kind of depends on what your needs are and how much money you want to spend.

You have many, many options. The first place to look is at the LED thread. That question has spawned lots of discussion over there. Just scroll through the topic headings and start there.


----------



## notrefined (Oct 8, 2004)

definitely addressed many times on the LED forum...but where are you seeing the terralux for $10?


----------



## Craig720 (Oct 8, 2004)

My apologies. Was looking at the wrong price. It's actually $24.95.


----------



## eebowler (Oct 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Craig720 said:*
I'd like to drag my AA Mini Maglite kicking and screaming into the 21st century by converting it into an LED light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think if this is what you want, you will get much more impact with the Terralux module than with the Opalec NewBeam. It is brighter than the stock maglite bulb and semi-regulated. Should give you about 5hrs of light. 

Did you visit Quickbeam's site to check out his reviews? If not, I strongly suggest that you do.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2004)

Check out http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda/lambda3.htm


----------



## dougmccoy (Oct 8, 2004)

The question to ask is do you want to convert you AA to a brighter light or do you require longer runtime. Almost any LED will provide more reliability than an incandescent particularly the bi-pin incandescent Minimag AA bulbs that the stock Minimag uses. However, the benefit of the Opalec is a natural or near natural white beam and the rock steady regulated output which lasts for up to 10 hours. Oher conversions will provide more light and some conversions dramatic improvements but at the expense of runtime.

IMHO the Opalec was and remains the 'conversion' of choice due the the total package of improvements over the stock Minimag. Your call, just do your research first.

Doug


----------



## Irelandunfree (Oct 9, 2004)

Mabye alittle off topic, how many lumens does a stock mini-mag have vs lumens produced with the upgrade, im thinking about going led as well.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a Terralux Ministar2 and I've been very pleased with it. Plenty of runtime and bright light.

Stock - 5.3 lumens
Terralux Ministar2 - 25 lumens


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 10, 2004)

Terralux MS2 is my pick. throw, and close work is something thislight will do good. (for a drop in) if just a flood newbeam is great. need both? tele5 mini star2.VDG


----------



## James S (Oct 10, 2004)

I also have the terralux adaptor, I like it, but the claim of focusing is slightly exaggerated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

the install was a no brainer, took 30 seconds (and thats if you take your time unscrewing the bezel!) but the beam using that little reflector leaves something to be desired. It's not focusable enough that I consider that at all a selling point. I'd much rather have one with a regular high dome in it and an optic.

If you're listening terralux, how about a terralux 3 with an optic and a high dome?

Apart from that though, and thats just my personal opinion of the beam, it's a great product. Easy to install, bright, long lasting. Alltogether a very good choice.

You should also have a look at the various offerings from The Sandwich Shoppe You have to remove the bi-pin bulb holder from the minimag which makes the install have an extra step or 2, but you can get a very high power one that will take an optic so that you can have a superior beam.


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*James S said:*
I also have the terralux adaptor, I like it, but the claim of focusing is slightly exaggerated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

the install was a no brainer, took 30 seconds (and thats if you take your time unscrewing the bezel!) but the beam using that little reflector leaves something to be desired. It's not focusable enough that I consider that at all a selling point. I'd much rather have one with a regular high dome in it and an optic.

If you're listening terralux, how about a terralux 3 with an optic and a high dome?

Apart from that though, and thats just my personal opinion of the beam, it's a great product. Easy to install, bright, long lasting. Alltogether a very good choice.

You should also have a look at the various offerings from The Sandwich Shoppe You have to remove the bi-pin bulb holder from the minimag which makes the install have an extra step or 2, but you can get a very high power one that will take an optic so that you can have a superior beam. 

[/ QUOTE ]


*WORD.* 
I do look at the Opalec and terra as gateway mod's and am on the list(i still hope?) for lamda's forthcoming moster pill.

At this juncture i feel i am done with Mag mod's and will stick with my arc LSH-P, surfire, and forthcoming HDS EDC, along with the group buy Q-III's (markr any idea when?)LB micra and a KC-1. then I am done buying lights!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif VDG


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm spoiled now. 

Now that I have Lambda 3W HDDIP, nothing else lives up to it!

The Newbeam is better for <some> uses... especially for it's runtime!

But now that I've gone Lambda, there's no going back!

I don't have anything from Terralux. I do have a Madmax+ sandwich, and except for the pinkish/purple tint, it's pretty impressive with an NX05 optic. 

But I have also "seen the light" of using a reflector with a LUX (preferably High dome!).

The Lambda pill has an infinate waiting list... I still recommend you wait!!!!


----------



## Craig720 (Oct 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*voodoogreg said:*
Terralux MS2 is my pick. throw, and close work is something thislight will do good. (for a drop in) if just a flood newbeam is great. need both? tele5 mini star2.VDG 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing you're referring to this.


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Craig720 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*voodoogreg said:*
Terralux MS2 is my pick. throw, and close work is something thislight will do good. (for a drop in) if just a flood newbeam is great. need both? tele5 mini star2.VDG 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing you're referring to this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's the one! got two and work great, bright and very easy to put in. VDG


----------

